# Beau Technique vs TVR cerbera.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This said vehicle is yet another project car for a very good client of mine whom I have dealt with some 4 years now. No sooner had he viewed it he called to discuss what things were possible within a budget and time set. A 16 hour slog between 2 days was agreed and booked. You will see from the pictures that it looks relatively tidy but my client has washed it twice since collecting it to remove as much moss and grime build up as possible. This said vehicle had been standing for over a year and has seen some scouring action in its life as you will well see but fired first time which was a sign to purchase. Some very reasonable price paid later and here it is...



























































































As you can see. A tired old girl just screaming for some tlc and pampering. Cue *Beau Technique*. As usual, we start with the wheels. These were cleaned with *Meguiars wheel brightner* as they will be seeing some work at some point in the future and it was a much needed product due to built up break debris on the insides of the wheels. This was worked with various brushes from *Valetpro* and more besides...



















Rinsed thoroughly...










Wheel arches were pre soaked with *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* and aggitated with *ez detail brush*...










Rinsed thoroughly again. Vehicle was then foamed with *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* to ensure a plentifull amount of built up grime was shifted...










Left to dwell which gave opputunity to aggitate all the relevant knooks and crannies...




























Not completely filthy but some grime was being shifted nicely...










Obilgatory and arty foam shot...










Washed from top to bottom using the *2 bucket / grit guard* method with non silicone z sponge and *Valetpro concentrated car shampoo*...



















Whole vehicle rinsed thoroughly readying for tar removal and clay stage...










Autosmart tardis applied and left to work before being wiped with a microfibre towel...










Clayed with a shampoo / bottled water mix and *Elite yellow poly clay*...










There wasnt a drastic level of bonded contaminants but there was a level of red which appeared on the clay and baffled me tbh...










Rinsed again then dried using *Uber towel* and *warm air dryer*. On with the correctional work which was undertaken with *Scholl concept top wool pads*. *3M yellow polishing pads*. *Scholl S17+ polish* and much gusto...










Not bad...




























Definitely a tangeable improvement all round for sure...










Some deeper scratches on the bonnet took quite some going...



















After...



















Scouring markings...










And gone...



















Then it started raining. End of day one.
Day two was yet another bright one so straight in with a re-foam of the whole car. This time with *Autobrite direct supa snowfoam*...










Left to do its magic and aid removal of polishing dust also outdoor dust from overnight. Rinsed after a couple of minutes dwell time...










And dryed with a light spritz of *Meguiars last touch spray detailer* and *Uber towel*...










Exhausts cleaned with *Britemax twins*.Glass cleaned with *Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate*. Arches dressed with *Valepro traditional tyre dressing*. Tyres dressed with 2 coats of *Finish Kares top kote tire dressing*. Wheels sealed with *Zaino zcs*. Glazed with *Chemical guys ez creme glaze*. LSP for this British beauty had to be the British pinnacle. *Dodo Juice supernatural*. Final wipe down and extra gloss was given with *Zaino Z8 grande finale spray sealant*. And a few faters for your admiration. Enjoy...








































































































































And another chapter has ended. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

Great work. What are the scouring marks about??

My mates neighbour has one of these. Should hear the V8 in the mornings!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

lovely work and a fantastic car mate.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy! I like that color... :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work as usual :thumb:

Lovely car and colour


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely finish Scott,a different colour to the usual TVRs.

Nice one.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely work Scott,

Cerbera looks great once again! :thumb:


Richard


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

nice one scott. great turn around


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> Beautiful.


She certainly is.



ddave05 said:


> Great work. What are the scouring marks about??
> 
> My mates neighbour has one of these. Should hear the V8 in the mornings!


Cheers. Cant beat the sound of a raw TVR engine. The scouring marks are a trade mark of someone not knowing what they are doing when removing caked on bird lime usually.



tonyy said:


> Looks very nice..


Cheers.



robinho said:


> lovely work and a fantastic car mate.


Ta matey.



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy! I like that color... :thumb:


Thanks Jesse.



Waxamomo said:


> Great work as usual :thumb:
> 
> Lovely car and colour


Cheers Chris.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Lovely finish Scott,a different colour to the usual TVRs.
> 
> Nice one.


Thanks mate. Cant remember the exact name for the colour but ive not seen any in the flesh before. Almost had a hint of gold when the sun came out.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Lovely work Scott,
> 
> Cerbera looks great once again! :thumb:
> 
> Richard


Cheers. buddy.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice turnaround Scott.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> nice one scott. great turn around





SimonBash said:


> Nice turnaround Scott.


Cheers both:thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Owner must be pleased - love TVR's - good job!!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one indeed. Chimera reminded me she was a better car than I was a driver (scared the living bejesus out of me on more than one occasion. No traction control :wall:

Beautiful work fella, stunning :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work removing those defects Scott - I used to work with TVR mid 90's in fact these very same cars - how did you find the fiberglass to work with ?

Quick fact on that car - did you know the rear lamps are from a Fiesta of the same era - turned upside down :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work there You should pop around next time your in Oadby or cleaning Bigamirs car for a cuppa.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job :thumb:

The Cerbera has always been my favourite TVR. Not entirely sure why, but it is.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice results... but the brushes on the ground? how long have you been doing this? come on!!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Owner must be pleased - love TVR's - good job!!


Cheers.



Mr Face said:


> Nice one indeed. Chimera reminded me she was a better car than I was a driver (scared the living bejesus out of me on more than one occasion. No traction control :wall:
> 
> Beautiful work fella, stunning :thumb:


Cheers matey. Not for the faint hearted thats for sure:car:



The_Bouncer said:


> Great work removing those defects Scott - I used to work with TVR mid 90's in fact these very same cars - how did you find the fiberglass to work with ?
> 
> Quick fact on that car - did you know the rear lamps are from a Fiesta of the same era - turned upside down :thumb:


Cheers buddy. Yep, loads of ford parts and the side repeaters are stamped externally with teh ford logo on them.



horned yo said:


> very nice work





PaulN said:


> Nice work there You should pop around next time your in Oadby or cleaning Bigamirs car for a cuppa.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Im over on Saturday to do Amirs car and quote a Ford F150 in the area so feel free to give me a tinkle bud. Can always pop by for a chin wag.:thumb:



Jimmy The Saint said:


> Lovely job :thumb:
> 
> The Cerbera has always been my favourite TVR. Not entirely sure why, but it is.


They dont age. Even now they have a great presence. Thanks.



StuaR32t said:


> nice results... but the brushes on the ground? how long have you been doing this? come on!!!!


I suppose that is a bad trate but not half as bad as some monkeys leaving there microfibres all over the brick walls and on the ground which ive noticed in many articles on a number of forums. They are used and cleaned so its hardly that detremental but good valid point.



Pride & Performance said:


> very nice work mate :thumb:


Cheers Nic.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work!! :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

nice job on bringing some life back to the tvr, hope the owner was happy with the great turnaround.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

good work as usual mate,and i like the ez-detail brush on the arche's :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

matt_83 said:


> Lovely work!! :thumb:


Cheers.



L4CKL said:


> nice job on bringing some life back to the tvr, hope the owner was happy with the great turnaround.


Hes been a client a good number of years now and has always been confident in me knowing what he wants. This was no exception. He was checking in through the first day as he wasnt around and after seeing it the next day he made sure I was notified and that he was very pleased.



swiftjon said:


> good work as usual mate,and i like the ez-detail brush on the arche's :thumb:


Cheers mate. I started using it as it was easier to get in under tight arches and its a little less harsh than some brushes that you can get for that said job. Works a treat plus its redundant now due to the Valepro long reach brush. :thumb:


----------



## jorddy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gorgeous car! And such an unusual, but nice colour


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Top work, love this era of Trevors.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

jorddy66 said:


> very nice





-Mat- said:


> Gorgeous car! And such an unusual, but nice colour





JD said:


> Top work, love this era of Trevors.


Cheers all.:thumb:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Top work as always!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AutoshineSV said:


> Top work as always!


Thanks Mr T:thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Thorough as usual scott :thumb:


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking car. Always had a soft spot for TVRs.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> Thorough as usual scott :thumb:





Ant695 said:


> Nice looking car. Always had a soft spot for TVRs.


Cheers both. Agree. Still something special about them. Great road presence, svage and sound awesome even on idle.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever on a stunning car. Not sure I like the colour though, it's what we'd describe up here as a bit 'skirey' :lol:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

stunning work
stunning car
nice one :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cotter said:


> Great work as ever on a stunning car. Not sure I like the colour though, it's what we'd describe up here as a bit 'skirey' :lol:


I wont ask:lol::thumb:



Tabbs said:


> stunning work
> stunning car
> nice one :thumb:


Much appreciated
It certainly is
Ta muchly:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-Sport (Feb 24, 2011)

Stunning car!


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

When i first saw that colour in your first opic, i thought "oh no, that looks awful!!".
However, once cleaned up, what a stunner!! It really starts to grow on you!!

Great job, well done.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Estoril-Sport said:


> Stunning car!





Big Bird said:


> When i first saw that colour in your first opic, i thought "oh no, that looks awful!!".
> However, once cleaned up, what a stunner!! It really starts to grow on you!!
> 
> Great job, well done.:thumb:


Cheers both. Its not a typical colour you would associate with a TVR tbh but it grows on you fast and did look well after a good spruce up.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gb270 said:


> very nice indeed


Thanks muchly:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

stunning mate - love it


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

junkfood said:


> stunning mate - love it


Cheers buddy.:thumb:


----------

